# Found Juvenile Racing Pigeon with tag Maryland Eastern shore



## OCMOM (Oct 23, 2008)

Found Racing Pigeon and tacked its owner by the tag, the owner is two states away and isn't coming to get it. what to do now. We live near Ocean City Maryland. It is actually outside of my sisters house and is hiding in the marsh area near the bay. Should we try to trap it. ITs been there for a few days and she is feeding it wild bird seed. I don't want it to get attacked by a bird or a fox or something. How to catch it???? I can keep it in an unused chicken coop house I have, but will it be alright alone without other pigeons? I have an outside cat and am afraid to keep it too long "cooped up " in there ( pardon the pun) because it will need to get out and excercise. anyone in the eastern shore of maryland or delaware who has other racing pigeons want to get him, please email me. 
[email protected]


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi OCMOM,Welcome to Pigeon Talk, we here would like to thank you for your concern about this bird. I am in California so I will leave up to our members in your area to assist you.Some one will be along shortly.*GEORGE


----------



## OCMOM (Oct 23, 2008)

*found a pigeon Maryland eastern shore*

anyone who races pigeons we have one that got lost and the owner was located and is in New York and says he isn't getting it. We are in the Eastern Shore of Maryland. The pigeon is in Ocean City Maryland, it was born this year. anyone wanting it who has pigeons, please email me 
[email protected]


----------



## OCMOM (Oct 23, 2008)

*Another one in MD ..*

I also have found one, its a juvinile. we located the owners by the band,but they live in New York and we are in Maryland. THey aren't coming to get it. I am in the same boat. I can put it in an unused chicken coop, but I would like someone in my area to come adopt it. I live on the Eastern shore of maryland. Smack dab on the shore. The bird was found by my sister who lives in Ocean City and its right now hiding in the marsh. I want to retrive it and bring it to my house to put in the coop to keep it safe until I can find a new home. If anyone in Maryland or Delaware shore area or even VA shore wants to come get it, let me know.


----------



## OCMOM (Oct 23, 2008)

*Help found a young pigeon*

someone please give me some advice. My sister lives on the bay in Maryland she called me today to tell me she found a young pigeon two days ago and located the owner today by the tag. The owner isn't coming to get the poor baby, understandable its owner is too far away. The bird is now living in the marsh behind her house. 
They are trying to located someone to get it who raises racing pigeons. I offered to come get it and keep it in an unused chicken coop I have in the backyard. 

a few questions. :
1. Should we just go try to get it in the morning and bring it back to my coop and keep it there until we located a new home and how to catch it. 
2. how do I care for it. 
3. Is it ok to live alone for a while
4. Does it need a heat lamp while in there.
5. If I end up keeping it for a while ( which I don't mind), how much should it be let outside the coop ? ( i have an indoor/outdoor cat and really need to be careful) 

If anyone is close to me and wants it, please email me. 
[email protected]


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Is the pigeon safely contained and safe from predators? Is it injured? Are you providing food & water?


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Please do trap and safely contain the bird. Check it for injuries and please provide food & water as this bird will not know how to survive on its' own.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

1. By all means contain the bird.
2. You can buy a pigeon mix at most feed stores. If you can't find pigeon mix, Dove mix will do. In addition, you will need to purchase pigeon grit and oyshell. Each should be offered in separate dishes daily and in small ammounts.
3. Pigeons are social creatures but it's ok to house it alone for a while. Pick up a mirror so it can look at itself and that will be of comfort.
4. you probably don't need a heat lamp unless it gets very cold.
5. Once contained, never let the pigeon out because it would not be safe.
Please check out the resource section on this site. There is so much information that will be helpful to you.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

I live in So. Md and would take the pigeon but it's a 3 hour drive for me to get to the ocean.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

Again I live in so. md maryland but I am 3 hours away.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and concern over this lost racer.

The most important thing you can do is catch the bird and contain it, if you haven't. Then we will see about finding it a home.

Here is a link to a simple trap:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## OCMOM (Oct 23, 2008)

I can get him today and keep him here if you want him. I know you are far away from me in SO. MD. If I can't find anyone to take him, maybe I can meet you somewhere.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

according to the post she has the bird......... beats me......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There's two threads going about the same bird. Might be a good idea to combine the two??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> There's two threads going about the same bird. Might be a good idea to combine the two??


Done!

Terry


----------



## OCMOM (Oct 23, 2008)

ok sorry, I am new to this thread so I think I posted it a few times.. I am the one with the bird. I still have him here on the Eastern shore. here is my email if anyone is interested [email protected]. 
Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OCMOM said:


> ok sorry, I am new to this thread so I think I posted it a few times.. I am the one with the bird. I still have him here on the Eastern shore. here is my email if anyone is interested [email protected].
> Thanks.


I don't think that we have any members that are really close to you. I expect about the only way to get the bird to someone is to ship it. And that's fairly easy to do, but with winter coming quickly, it will need to be done very soon. Can you post a picture of the bird? And the band information if possible. Maybe there's a racing club somewhere close to you.


----------



## OCMOM (Oct 23, 2008)

I will try to get a pic up this week with the band info. I just got him settled in today and want to give him a little bit of time to get use to his new surroundings before i get too close to read his tags now. thanks.


----------

